# , Almost lost a foot, Accidently went to prison



## freepizzaforlife (Jan 8, 2014)

So my homies Riley and Mo - Glow were trying to hop out of Louisville, to Covington, KY to shoot over to West Virginia and over into Lynchburg, VA. We go to catch on the fly outta Louisville, I see a Canadian grainier, go to get on it on the fly, put my jug of water on the porch grab the ladder. Take a few steps, and go to jump onto the ladder, but my left foot ended up slipping and going through the rung of the ladder, and ended up hanging on by the back of my knee. thankfully I was getting on the ass end of the car, or would of easily lost my foot, or atleast really fucked it up. I started screaming, and look over to my left and Riley comes running up grabbing the bar on the side of the tanker behind the car I was on and pulling him self up, because the train was starting to pick up, and it was hard for him to keep up with the train. He gets on, crosses the knuckle, and pushes my foot through the ladder, and I tuck and roll and eat shit, he gets off. We decide to go find somewhere to sleep, and hitchhike to Charleston, where we can get on a STOPPED train. 

Next day, we take the bus out of town, and start hitching, get to Charleston later that day, and work our way into the yard. Train didn't show up the night we get there, so the next day we call our Engineer friend in Louisville, He looks up our train for us, tells us every detail about the train, including the engineers name, which was vaughan, what time the train left Russel, KY, what time It was going to be in Charleston, etc. This was later in the afternoon, so we decide to go to the store, get some food, etc etc, since this wasen't apparently coming until two AM. 

Train rolls up, we find a Owl Eye/Shotgun Grainer, or whatever the fuck its called. Who cares. We get on, start rolling outta Charleston, our train departs, we start fucking hauling ass, then this IM pulls up, and starts passing us, then the trains started going the same speed, and racing each other and shit, and were like what the fuck. this shit is cray cray.

Next afternoon, after an awesome, scenic ride, we roll into Clifton Forge, come to find out, after hours of sitting in that yard, they dropped the back two thirds of the train, and continued on to Lynchburg/Richmond. We jump on a loaded coal train around dusk, pass out, and wake up pulling out of the yard later in the evening, probably around mid night, side out. then we back into opposite side of the yard. da fuck, we stop. sit there a few more hours, and start rolling out towards Lynchburg.

We wake up rolling along the James River, riding ontop of loaded coal within 15 cars from the front of the train. Start rolling into Lynchburg, roll right past our friends property and the only sign of life was this goat hanging out on the roof of this old horse rendering factory, cruise right past there, past a nuclear components factory, next place we side out, we jumped off next to this really welcoming industrial/farm looking property, start walking through it to get to a road. we see a building fenced off with razor wire, and keep walking closer to the road, and see a group of about 40 kinda portly women in blue shirts, and orange pants. We were like this is a little weird, but proceded to ask where we were. They go, YOU IN RICHMOND NIGGA!, we keep walking towards the gate of this facility, and a hood rat as fuck acting female corrections officer pulls up in a ford taurus. she goes, WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING!?!?! we go we are trying to get to a road, she goes do you know where you are? NO, NIGGA YOU IN A PRISON, we were like oh fuck, can we keep walking towards the gate, she goes. HELL NO, you gotta go back the way you came, we walk back down to the tracks, and as were walking there, this C.O. pulls up with the Warden, and he goes, YALL JUST GET OFF THE APPLLICIAN TRAIL!?!? we go, yeah something like that, he goes naw, we've had people walk up in here in bathing suits, etc etc. its cool. we get to the tracks, and start walking down the tracks, walk up the hill, find town. and were in GOOCHLAND, VIRGINIA, go into town, get ahold of homie in Charlottesville, she comes and scoop us up, and all was good.

Shit was fucking weird.


----------



## sketchytravis (Jan 8, 2014)

That's fucking epic lol I wish I was able to experience that.


----------



## Dmac (Jan 8, 2014)

in a woman's prison? i thought that this would end up being a penthouse letter!


----------



## kidbob (Jan 12, 2014)

some oh brother where art thou shit right there my ninjas


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Feb 11, 2014)

brutal. thought you werr gonna wind up in richmond jail. that place is the fuckin worst. worse than the jail i went to in mexico


----------



## buffalobill (Jul 30, 2014)

Haha that's great hey I'm in louisville I wouldn't mind getting ahold of you and your friends if you feel ablidged I could use some information like that hmu when you can


----------

